# Anyone familiar with Ray Vanderlaan? What think ye?



## shackleton (Feb 1, 2008)

Someone recently gave me some lectures by Vanderlaan. Parts of it are very good, the Jewish cultural aspects of the bible background that help with understanding what was really being taught in the texts. Other things are kind of strange, things that I have never heard before, like, the apostles were all less than 20 years old, John being only 9. Shepard's were all girls who had not menstruated yet. King David was only 9 when he fought Goliath. Plus he allagorizes most of the stories in the OT. 

Anyone have any info on him or know much about him? I have these tapes if anyone is interested, if I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 1, 2008)

I've seen most of them. I like most of what he has to say. I agree that some things are a bit difficult to swallow. The most valuable thing about him is that he makes the Bible come alive with all the historical background, and visual aids. Doctrinally speaking, some of his conclusions could use a bit more accuracy.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe he's CRCNA if I'm not mistaken. That's about the only thing I know about him.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 2, 2008)

Never heard of him, but he sounds like a nice guy. (Maybe it's just the name...)


----------

